# Rooster Gurgle sound ~ ?????



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

Not sure what the heck has happened!
Going to mention all the facts,
incase something is significant.


I have a flock of 15 chickens, 3 years old.
Month ago I added 2 hens into the flock ( I hatched them 6 months ago)

A few days ago, I heard the rooster making a gurgling sound.
When the roo tries to crow, it is a low sounding crow.
The 2 new hens also are making a gurgle like sound.

I instantly added Antibiotics to the water.
I've installed a heat lamp & notice the flock likes it.

There is No other symptoms - 
No swollen faces or nostrils. 
They are eating, drinking & run for treats.
Regular bird talk, but nothing out of the ordinary.
No birds hiding or in corners, it is normal interaction.

For the last few weeks, they have had a lot of "free range" time.
About a week ago their trap door somehow closed.
The flock was outside for a few hours in cool weather.

SOOOOOO - 
could it be perhaps worms?
( I haven't noticed neck stretching )

Could it be from the cool spell when they were locked out?

ANY ideas????

THANX for any input ~ 

BTW - HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
{ yeah I'm posting about my birds while Anderson Cooper is counting down in Time Square - LOL }.:buds:


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

The gurgling sounds like it is respiratory. Get some VetRx and add a few drops in their water and the ones that are gurgling, put a drop or two directly on them near their nostrils.
I'd also keep giving the whole flock antibiotics.
The VetRx is menthol(ish) like Vicks vapor rub. It is not an antibiotic.

Good luck!

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Is the original ill rooster getting better? If not, I would change to a different antibiotic. Not all antibiotics kill all types of bacterial infections.


----------



## Poultryguy (Jan 29, 2014)

I also suspect respiratory disease, though it's hard to tell. Also try worming for gapeworm just in case. Gapeworm can be mistaken for respiratory diseases. http://poultrykeeper.com/digestive-system-problems/gape-worm-or-syngamus-trachea


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

1ml of tylan 50 down the back of the throat for 2/3 days. "I" would have already separated. Good Luck!


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

THANX all for the suggestions!!!! Co-op is closed today, tomorrow will pick up new antibiotics, Vetrx, & Gapewormer.
Have separated the trio & will watch for anyone else making noise. 
So far NO Increase Or Decrease of Gurgle sound...& haven't noticed any other birds. 
IF there is no improvement I will take a stool sample to Vet. I live in BIG city, so no Farm Vets, but want to make sure this doesn't progress - BIGGG THANXXX


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

BTW - which antibiotic is best? 

"NEO-CHLOR" - ( 20gr Tetracycline + 20gr Neomycin Sulfate per bag)
OR
"TETRACYCLINE 250" - 

Found on Co-op website & hoping in stock
THANX


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

Birds now on Tetracycline ... BUT now he is "Sneezing" - EEEEK
Co-op had Neo/Chlor Tetracycline but NO VetRX or any other items suggested.

Directions have low & high dose, went with high dose.
4g into 4.5L of water for 5 days / change every 12 hours
2g into 4.5L of water for additional 8 - 10 days

Anything else I can do? Starting to get worried - thanx


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Do you have any Vicks Vapor Rub (or generic)? If so, put a bit next to each nostril.
Need to get his airway open.
Has the gurgling turned into a raspy wheeze yet?? Keep heavy dosing him with antibiotics for a few days. Also give him a lot of carbs, helps to keep him warm. If you haven't already, bring him in the house until he starts to improve. They can go downhill really fast.

Give the WHOLE flock antibiotics for awhile (standard dosing)

Also separate any hen that sounds congested and bring her inside as soon as possible.

I would order VetRx online and get it to you as soon as you possibly can afford.

I swear by that stuff!! 

Keep in mind that sometimes, birds just get worse/die no matter how much we try 

Good luck!!

I was just reading this thread... http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/poultry/529529-colloidal-silver.html

Might want to try if the antibiotic isn't working.


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanx BamaNana - will pick up Vicks Vapor Rub. "I" have Been down with nasty Influenza myself for a week - but hubby can pick up. 
I wanted to see if any nasal discharge or eye change, so I sat Roo on my lap & fed him bread dipped in Tetracycline this morning. Also gave him meal worms, & he gobbled up Both. He has heat lamp & confined to small pen.
His gurgle was NO worse today. No other changes except the sneezes as I was closing coop. 
YES read the Coloidal Silver post. Looking for vet in area who treats poultry. I live in the Big City so challenging. If these meds don't work, hoping for Baytril. 
THANX for your help, Y


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

:sing: HAPPPPPY to say, after 4 days on Neo/Chlor 
( Tetracycline & Neomycin ) there is No gurgling or Anything going on in my coop! The birds Never did get any nasal discharge, there was never anyone hiding or huddled, but it's almost like it never happened.

I will Still finish off the dose as directed on the package.
I will Still keep a close eye & ear on the birds.
But today I was in the coop for more than 4 hours & Nothing!

Maybe 2015 is going to be a good year after all 

BIG THANX to Everyone who offered their suggestions & advice.
It's why I have been a member for so many years!
Everyone here is just Fantastic :buds:


----------

